# saying goodbye so soon...



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

so i got rid of my TT yesterday wanted something RWD so i picked up a e36 m3 and its a blast.:laugh:
the last picture ive found of my car. (thanks euromedian)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It was fun


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> It was fun


:laugh:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

image doesn't work =\


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

SteveCJr said:


> image doesn't work =\


I see it


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I see it


x3


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

SteveCJr said:


> image doesn't work =\


X2


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Are you on your computer? It's a gif of a car driving away


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, I saw that. I wanted to see his new M


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh haha thought you were talking about mine:laugh:
Yeah no it looks like he never linked it


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

Fixed lol


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Well lets see the BMW already...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MKllllvr28 said:


> Well lets see the BMW already...


x2


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> x2


Just picture a 99 estoril blue m3 on 17x10 17x12 ccw classics


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

On The Grind said:


> Just picture a 99 estoril blue m3 on 17x10 17x12 ccw classics


I have no imagination. I'm a robot.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

pics of the m3 or it didnt happen


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

bklnstunt718 said:


> pics of the m3 or it didnt happen


heres a test fit picture. waiting on adapters then i will be taking collars out of coils and zeroing them out all around etc etc.

17x12 with a 245/40/17 17x10 with a 215/40/17
in the pic was a 245/45 on the rear changed it tho


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you! shes a blast:heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

On The Grind said:


> Thank you! shes a blast:heart:


All I know is I had better see this in person when its done


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> All I know is I had better see this in person when its done


you will! i plan on going up to berks sometime soon. if not h2o!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

On The Grind said:


> you will! i plan on going up to berks sometime soon. if not h2o!


Bring it by the TT gtg so we can all see it!


----------

